# The Banana guy !



## Dikkie (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Bananagrabber (Mar 3, 2007)

SWEET!


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 3, 2007)

funny, no wonder this attracts the 

unbelievable

(in)famous

incredible

BANANAGRABBER 

:mrgreen:


----------



## blackdoglab (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes, we have no bananas, we have no bananas today.  Hey, isn't that assault with a dealdy fruit?  The pic is great.


----------

